# Saving to VCR/While watching live TV



## mrchris (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a regular standard TIVO, with a direct TV tuner inside it. Can I save to my DVD recorder, while watching live TV?


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

No, TiVo only has one output signal.


----------

